# Adeptus mechanicus knight palldin titan



## the damned artificer (Jul 23, 2008)

Hre is some pic's of my knight palladin for my adepyus mechanicus army.
The knight is 20 cm tall and is designed to pivot at the waist. the head opens to reveal the driver and the arms are attached with magnets for posing. I'm planning on making different weapon mounts for my knight as a heavy flamer and some other heavy gun. the titan still needs some adjustments and a bunch of details before painting but I will post some pic's of the finished model.

deus mechanicus !


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I am liking that, Very clean cut!

Got a color scheme ready?

Chaosftw


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

freakin awesome  i love it. make me one please hahaha.


what are the colours going to be ?

+ rep


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

In the words of Jeremy Clarkson. "and its looks good..."

Fan fucking tastic man. It really is a brillaint peice. How many hours did it take?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

great use of bitz man. The work with the plasticard is awesome dude! Well done for sure!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope you took a lot of WIP pics mate, i wanna see those. That thing is TIGHT!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice! I can't wait to see this painted. I think the use of Cities of Death bits is very creative! +rep!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

that...is...beautiful. It would be great if you got up a tut on making this awesome machine. You think you can make a replica if I got the money for you? :grin:And that is one great first post from a new member! Welcome to Heresy!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Very, very nice work! There seems to be a general fascination with Knights since Mechanicum came out. Do you have a paint job in mind?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

What an excellent model. This thing looks awesome and I cant wait to see it painted.

I think I may want to build one of these just as a centre piece to my Skitari force.

Have some +rep


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## the damned artificer (Jul 23, 2008)

*more stuff*

Hi everybody and thank you for the huge amount of replies. 

the titan has been under construction for over 7 months as I'm kinda slow, no actually I just have a lot of projects and I'm very much a perfectionist so it takes time.

The colour scheme is going to be dark red and metallic, maybe with some black. But Who knows what I end up with.

I will be posting some pictures of my latest project as soon as I get some pic's taken, and it's going to be big !

Anyway here's a few random WIP pic's of my admech army, hope you like them too.

some of my skitarii:









robot:









microart studio skitarii:









Cult magos:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Absolutely stunning stuff you got there,I wish I had the time/money to make some stuff like that.
Very inspiring stuff mate keep up the good work.  +rep


----------



## Captain Mike (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice work. Well modelled. 

Just one little thing. The Knight seems very...slim to me. I more imagined knights being quite bullish. Excellent all the same though!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

That is awesome. Just freaking awesome.


----------



## tekhammer (Jan 1, 2009)

Captain Mike said:


> Just one little thing. The Knight seems very...slim to me. I more imagined knights being quite bullish.


only the ones who are too busy sitting at their round table consuming tea and reminiscing about the good old days.

the good ones stay fit. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome work mate! These models are fantastic!


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Amazing work!
Can you give a list of parts used on the knight?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Fantastic! I especially like the skitarii! How did you make them/what bitz did you use?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

These all look rather excellent and I'm looking forward to seeing them painted.

What rule set are you going to use for the Skitari force?


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

That's looking awesome dude, loving it +rep for you 

Although if I may be a bit picky, your thread title isn't exactly correct knight /= titan, they are completely seperate designations as walkers.

A knight is a completely different type of walker to a titan and the mid range between the smaller walkers and full on titans, super heavy, but not full on titans themselves. Kind of the equivalent of a walking baneblade to give an example.

The walker family tree goes (in increasing order of size)

Dreadnaughts

Robots (Rogue Trader era, now a defunct concept in the current fluff)

Knights
- Scout Knights - Light scout knights for scouting and reconnicance (Knights Lancer, Hell-Strider)
- Medium Knights - Medium "jack of all trades" knights (Knights Paladin, Hell-Knight)
- Heavy Knights - Heavily armed and armoured but slow defensive knights (Knights Warden, Hell-Scourge)

Titans
- Scout Titans (Warhound class, Quaestor class, Subjugator class)
- Medium Titans (Reaver class)
- Large Titans (Warlord class, Lord of Battle)
- OMG IT'S A GODDAMN CITY (Imperator class titans)

Hope this helps! But yeah - minor picky point, amazing model. Well done, can't wait to see it painted


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome work. Only comment is the titan's front of the head looks a little flat. Maybe a mouth piece or guard would make it look better.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is going to be one cool force when it is done and I will watch this thread with interest. I would suggest starting a thread for this in the Ongoing Projects area however.


----------

